# CMYK / RGB Problem



## Philip Kurz (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo.
Wenn ich Photoshop Starte ist als Proof automatisch der CMYK-Arbeitsfarbraum gewählt. Den stelle ich dann also auf Monitor-RGB. Im Navigator sehe ich aber immer noch das Bild im CMYK-Farbraum.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich irgendwie einstellen das sich Photoshop automatisch mit dem Proof "Monitor-RGB" öffnet ?
Und was hat das mit dem "Farb-Proof" auf sich, denn wenn ich den im Monitor-RGB-Modus deaktiviere sieht das Bild wieder wie ein CMYK-Bild aus, obwohl Monitor-RGB aktiviert ist.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich deutlich ausgedrückt ... ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juli 2003)

So, das eigentliche Problem dürfte sein, das Photoshop7 die Bilder automatisch mit dem CMYK-Farbraum öffnet. Das war aber nicht immer so und ich habe keine Ahnung was ich verstellt haben könnte...

Dank F1 weiß ich auch was "Farb-Proof" bedeutet  , den Rest habe ich aber leider nicht herausgefunden.

/edit:
Ok, das Problem hat sich gelöst. Ich habe unter Bearbeiten > Farbeinstellungen das Farbmanagement ausgeschaltet. Warum auch immer ... die Bilder werden wieder im RGB-Farbraum geöffnet.
Kann man mal sehen, die pure Aura von Tutorials.de hat mein Problem gelöst


----------

